# Orange Nitrile Exam Gloves



## medman123 (Mar 17, 2007)

I forgot who it was but someone was looking for Orange exam gloves and I found some that are not flavored. http://spectrumpharmaquip.aacart.com/.sc/ms/cat/Nitrile%20Gloves
They are the First one in the second row.  Hope thats what you were looking for.


----------



## Nycxice13 (Mar 17, 2007)

medman123 said:


> I forgot who it was but someone was looking for Orange exam gloves and I found some that are not flavored. http://spectrumpharmaquip.aacart.com/.sc/ms/cat/Nitrile%20Gloves
> They are the First one in the second row.  Hope thats what you were looking for.



YES, but 96.80?!?

I want orange gloves, but not that bad!

Thanks alot though!


----------



## medman123 (Mar 18, 2007)

Ya sorry about the price. I will keep an eye out for you. Have a good one!


----------



## MMiz (Mar 18, 2007)

$97 for a 1000 nitrile gloves is cheap, especially for the non-standard time.  I know my service pays around $10 a box when they buy cases and cases of the purple ones.  I was able to get 1000 blue ones off ebay for $30 or so, but I wouldn't use those on a patient.


----------



## Stevo (Mar 18, 2007)

small price to pay for being able to have low flying planes spot you though....

~S~


----------



## Nycxice13 (Mar 20, 2007)

MMiz said:


> $97 for a 1000 nitrile gloves is cheap, especially for the non-standard time.  I know my service pays around $10 a box when they buy cases and cases of the purple ones.  I was able to get 1000 blue ones off ebay for $30 or so, but I wouldn't use those on a patient.



DAMN, didn't know they were that expensive.


----------



## Nycxice13 (Mar 20, 2007)

Stevo said:


> small price to pay for being able to have low flying planes spot you though....
> 
> ~S~



hey, they go with my orange steth, bp cuff, and shears.


----------

